# Shadow Knit Cardigan - Free Pattern



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

This cardigan pattern is so interesting looking, I just love the colors chosen for the garment.

http://www.ruths.dk/engelsk/%28Microsoft%20Word%20-%20skyg%20eng.pdf


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

I agree. Just down loaded and put on my list of things to make. Looks like a challenge as the pattern isn't written in the conventional way. Thanks for the pattern I think I will enjoy it. Happy knitting


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you, looks like something I could tackle, and I could alter the sleeve length to whatever I wanted.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It's a very pretty cardigan. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The sleeves appear to be 3/4 length, judging by the photo, and I love that sleeve length. It's so retro.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

It's nice and looks to be interesting to make.
But there's only one size if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

I saw this pattern a few weeks ago and downloaded it because it was labelled "easy" skill level and I love the look of it. When I read it, though, it did not look easy particularly although it is very well illustrated. To date I have only knit squares and rectangles with some simple increase/decrease (scarves, blankets, shrugs). Experienced knitters, do you think this is an easy pattern for a relatively inexperienced knitter?


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

I really like this sweater. But the diagram makes me dizzy! Maybe if I read the pattern carefully all the way through it will make sense. Size change indications would be helpful.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

It is very interesting and lovely. Wish the pattern included a small size. I really like the concept.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this intriguing cardigan.


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

Great!


----------



## jocelynedenault (Nov 6, 2012)

Very nice, thanks!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Lovely sweater and very interesting technique -hope I don't get lost in the instructions!


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

Lovely pattern. Many thanks.


----------



## kipper (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this pattern -- i'm looking forward to trying out that shadow technique...


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Interesting - thanks for sharing.


----------



## epzan (May 28, 2011)

Anyone have ideas on how figuring out how to make it in a smaller size?


----------



## Star of Logy Bay (Jan 12, 2012)

This looks beautiful, and is on my list for Christmas gifts! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

After reading everyone's comments about the pattern instructions I think maybe the designer might like to know that so many are apprehensive about taking on the project. I have not looked at the instructions myself and now I'm leery of what's involved. I am not an experienced knitter and I seriously doubt this is an easy pattern, judging by the color changes alone. The pattern is apparently a plus-size (chest 42/44) selection. The "shadow knitting" technique reminds me of the basket weave technique. The shadow knitting is accomplished with two contrasting colors, and the 3rd color used is for the neck and finishing edges.

The diagram is pretty convoluted for me.


----------

